# .40 S&W cal ammo



## RAGINBUFFALO444 (Jan 8, 2007)

Bought Beretta Cx4 storm carbine .40 cal, put 100rds through it of winchester 165 grain, very dirty stuff any reconmondations for a cleaner ammo in .40 S&W:coolgleam


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I have had no problems with Federal Hydra Shock .40cal through my Glock. Pretty clean running.

make sure that you are not shooting "practice" ammo if you are concerned about it being clean. They are cheaper for a reason usually.

Hope this helps,
J-


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

jjc155 said:


> I have had no problems with Federal Hydra Shock .40cal through my Glock. Pretty clean running.
> 
> make sure that you are not shooting "practice" ammo if you are concerned about it being clean. They are cheaper for a reason usually.
> 
> ...


Hydra Shock is really good. Some of the WWB "Winchester White Box" can be dirty. You may also try 40 S&W Winchester 180gr Ranger SXT JHP.
Good ballistics here is some data and pictures.
http://www.firearmstactical.com/test_data/40sw/win40-180rsxt-g27.htm


----------



## RAGINBUFFALO444 (Jan 8, 2007)

i thought about the rangers seen em online never in a store though. would like to get em in bulk, know of any where


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

RAGINBUFFALO444 said:


> i thought about the rangers seen em online never in a store though. would like to get em in bulk, know of any where


They come in cases of 500 rds. 

Try Ninja 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/member.php?u=12167
Ken
KD outdoors
7688 Highland Rd. (M59)
Waterford, Mi. 48327
248-666-7799

Try Ken first.


----------



## wJAKE19 (Dec 19, 2005)

shooting is dirty, explotions, lead, copper, grime,.. 
if you are going to shoot a lot, a dirty gun is the outcome. 
my opinion is buy lots of ammo, shoot as much as you can, and clean your gun when your done. 

get that sweet carbine out there and shoot shoot shoot.... 

good luck.


----------



## Hunter10pt (Dec 2, 2007)

It all comes down to cost and your time cleaning your gun! I used a product called RB17 and boiling hot water then a good oil wipe!!

Hydro Shock ($$$) for target shooting? I think not so the cheaper ammo is going to dirty your gun, bottom line is you should be cleaning your gun the same after each shoot.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## RAGINBUFFALO444 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx fellas for the input! I do clean regularly after each shoot. just wanna make it a little easier. dont mind spending a couple extra bucks for more quality ammo at times though.:coolgleam

Turned in a poaching neighbor the other day, He asked the C.O. where he got his info from, the C.O. told me he just:lol: in his face!


----------

